# We’ll cross that bridge when we come to it



## amelia001

Bonjour,

Let's cross that bridge when we come to it

Je comprends le sens de cette expression mais je cherche une expression française équivalente. Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Merci!


----------



## coolchick

nous traverserons cette épreuve lorsqu'elle se présentera


----------



## amelia001

Merci de votre réponse, mais je cherche plutôt une image, un sens figuré comme en anglais. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?


----------



## JasmineIII

J'ai souvent entendu l'expression "nous traverserons le pont quand nous y serons arrivés"; tu peux aussi dire "il ne faut pas mettre la charrue avant les boeufs".


----------



## amelia001

Je doute de _nous traverserons le pont quand nous y serons arrivés_, je ne crois pas que l'expression soit traduisible aussi littéralement, mais j'aime bien _mettre la charrue avant les boeufs_. Merci!


----------



## DavePhilly

"nous traverserons le pont quand nous y serons arrivés" me semble être un calque de l'anglais en français canadien. Je n'ai jamais entendu ou lu cette expression en Europe (France, Belgique, médias francophones).


----------



## edwingill

on s'occupera de ce problème en temps voulu


----------



## The MightyQ

I don't agree with  _mettre la charrue avant les boeufs._  That's the equivalent of the English _to put the cart before the horse_, which is a little different in meaning. 

To put the cart before the horse is to tackle things in the wrong logical order.
To cross a bridge before you come to it is to put too much thought and energy into planning things too far ahead.


----------



## DavePhilly

Oui, je suis d'accord: "Nous nous occuperons de ça en temps voulu", "Nous réglerons ça en temps voulu"


----------



## JasmineIII

Pour moi, "ça ne sert à rien de mettre la charrue avant les boeufs", ça veut aussi dire "une chose à la fois"...
mais je me trompe peut-être!

Quant à l'expression "nous traverserons le pont quand nous serons arrivés à la rivière", c'est possible que ce soit uniquement utilisé au Québec. En tout cas, c'est fréquent ici, même si c'est évidemment une traduction calquée de l'anglais.


----------



## Cath.S.

JasmineIII said:
			
		

> Pour moi, "ça ne sert à rien de mettre la charrue avant les boeufs", ça veut aussi dire "une chose à la fois"...


Je suis d'accord et trouve que c'est un assez bon équivalent de la formule anglaise.
_Il ne faut pas mettre la charrue avant les bœufs_ signifie qu'il ne faut pas se projeter trop loin dans l'avenir et qu'il convient d'aborder une entreprise étape par étape.


----------



## coolchick

ouf, je crois qu'il y a une différence subtile...
mettre les boeufs... alors, c'est de tenter d'exécuter une tache avant d'être prêt...
tandis que l'histoire du pont... c'est plutôt de ne pas s'inquiéter à un propos au cas ou il ne se matérialise pas!

C'est un peu comme a dit MightyQ.
There is my 2 cents!


----------



## wildan1

et _il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours... _?


----------



## JasmineIII

Le sens de "Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué" me semble encore très proche des deux autres expressions. Je me perds dans les subtilités!


----------



## Cath.S.

coolchick said:
			
		

> mettre les boeufs... alors, c'est de tenter d'exécuter une tache *tâche *avant d'être prêt...


Oui, ce qui revient exactement au même que :


			
				Ma pomme said:
			
		

> il convient d'aborder une entreprise étape par étape.


C'est en termes simples, voir trop loin au lieu de parer à l'immédiat.


----------



## AymeriC

Hi !

I would suggest " Chaque chose en son temps".

I am not sure I undestood perfectly the english expression, but after reading all the posts, I believe " Chaque chose en son temps" is suitable.


----------



## Cath.S.

Very suitable, imo. 
Dommage que ce ne soit pas imagé. Mais le sens est là.

Dans un ordre d'idées proche :
_à chaque jour suffit sa peine.,_
ainsi défini dans le_Wiltionary_
_Faisons face aux difficultés d'aujourd'hui sans s'inquiéter de celles que peut nous réserver l'avenir._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Le dictionnaire Collins Robert donne : "don't cross your bridges before you come to them" c_haque chose en son temps _et "let's cross that bridge when we come to it" _on s'occupera de ce problème-là en temps et en heure._


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> The Collins Robert gives: _On s'occupera de ce problème-là en temps et en heure. _


C'est ce qui est écrit dans le mien aussi, mais je trouve ça curieux. Je préfère : _en temps et lieu._

La version que j'ai le plus souvent entendue au Québec est celle-ci : _On traversera le pont quand on arrivera à la rivière._

Moi, je trouve ça amusant, mais c'est bien sûr un calque à éviter.


----------



## Wodwo

Charlie Parker said:


> Le dictionnaire Collins Robert donne : "don't cross your bridges before you come to them" c_haque chose en son temps _et "let's cross that bridge when we come to it" _on s'occupera de ce problème-là en temps et en heure._


I have never heard "don't cross your bridges before you come to them" in English. It sounds like the work of a desperate dictionary translator - they do exist, I used to be one. Which is why I don't entirely trust dictionaries...
The usual form is a statement, as people above have said, "We'll cross that bridge when we come to it".

I think "chaque chose en son temps" works well as a French equivalent - it has the "don't rush" idea.
For the imperative form that Collins Robert doesn't get quite right, I suggest, "Don't count your chickens until they've hatched", but the meaning is quite different from the bridges phrase.


----------



## tartopom

Maybe

On verra bien à ce moment-là.
On verra ça le moment venu.



Wodwo said:


> chaque chose en son temps


Could we translate it into
Everything (is to be done) in its own time.


----------



## Wodwo

tartopom said:


> "Everything in its own time" maybe. Or maybe "There's a time for everything", which isn't quite the same.


But they're both different from "we'll cross that bridge when we come to it", which also carries an idea of a difficulty that we may yet avoid and shouldn't be worrying about right now. Not sure we can get that in French, although I rather like Nicomon's "on traversera le pont quand on arrivera à la rivière".


----------



## franc 91

In colloquial French, it would something like - Ce n'est pas le moment de s'occuper de ça maintenant, on verra ça après/plus tard/ quand il faudra. (suggestion)


----------



## Wodwo

Ah yes, on verra ça après / plus tard. I can imagine that being said with similar tone and intent.


----------



## Nicomon

Wodwo said:


> "Don't count your chickens until they've hatched"


The English idiom I'm familiar with is  "_Don't count your chickens before they're hatched_" and that's the one I'd translate as
« _Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours (avant de l'avoir tué) » _(wildan1 - post 13).

What follows is my understanding of : *cross that bridge when one comes to it*


> _Fig._ to delay worrying about something that might happen until it actually does happen. (Usually used in the phrase, "Let's cross that bridge when we come to it," a way of telling someone not to worry about something that has not happened yet.


In other words...
W_hy worry now about something that might never happen? 
We'll deal with the problem if and when it arises/when the time is right = *On s'occupera du problème en temps et lieu. *_

More than 14 years since the opening of this thread and nearly 11 since my initial reply, it's still the calque  _On traversera le pont quand on arrivera/sera rendu à la rivière _that comes to me.  But that's because I'm a Quebecer/French Canadian.

That said, I'm adding this from Canadian linguist Guy Bertrand :


> La formule _*on traversera le pont quand on sera rendu à la rivière*_ et ses nombreuses variantes sont des calques approximatifs de l’anglais. Bien que la faute ne soit pas très grave (il n’y a aucune entorse au génie de la langue), il est toujours préférable d’utiliser la tournure équivalente reconnue, en l’occurrence : _*On verra en temps et lieu (ou en temps utile, en temps voulu, en temps opportun)*_. La locution synonyme _on verra en temps et heure_ (ou _en temps et en heure_) est pratiquement inusitée chez nous.


A colloquial (Quebec ?) version would be :  _*On verra ça dans le temps comme dans le temps.*_


----------



## Nicomon

I'm opening another post because the previous one is already too long.


Wodwo said:


> I have never heard "don't cross your bridges before you come to them" in English.


There are plenty of expressions or proverbs I've never heard in either French or English.
That doesn't mean they don't exist. 

If you _don't cross your bridges before you come to them_, you wait for issues to arise before you deal with them.
This to me is a bit different from  _don't count your chickens...  _which is more "enthusiastic" (for lack of a better word).

*count your chickens before they('re) hatch(ed)*


> To celebrate, plan, or begin to take advantage of a potential positive future outcome before it has happened or been accomplished.


cross (one's) bridges before (one) gets to them​


> _*proverb*_ To be very concerned or make a decision about something that has not happened yet.


----------



## Wodwo

Nicomon said:


> There are plenty of expressions or proverbs I've never heard in either French or English.
> That doesn't mean they don't exist.


That's true. 

However, there is a difference between an expression you've never heard and one that you hear all the time, but not quite like that. The expression "We'll cross that bridge when we come to it" is an absolutely standard English expression. "Don't cross your bridges till you come to them" is playing on that idea, but it's an invention. That's why I said it was the work of a desperate translator. It's a creative take on a standard English expression, but it doesn't have the currency to make it a set-phrase equivalent of "chaque chose en son temps". 

Literature and indeed everyday speech are full of creative variations on linguistic clichés, but in a dictionary you probably want the latter - otherwise the dictionary would need to be as long as the language is vast!


----------



## Nicomon

Wodwo said:


> "Don't cross your bridges till you come to them" is playing on that idea, but it's an invention.


Is it really?

Granted, English isn't my mother tongue.  I'm just a retired translator.  But here I thought it was the other way round and that the standard English idiomatic expression was may be derived from that proverb.

don't cross that bridge till you come to it.   (link to the Free Dictionary)


> Because of my anxiety, I tend to cross my bridges before I come to them.
> A: "What if I don't get the job?" B: "They haven't even called you yet. Don't cross your bridges before you get to them."


----------



## wildan1

The standard expression I have always heard and used is _We'll (Let's) cross that bridge when we get to it._

Any other clever adaptation is understandable if you know that original expression--but they are not what you normally would say.


----------



## Nicomon

De toutes façons, amelia001 - qui a ouvert le fil en 2007 - cherchait un/des équivalent(s) français. 

Cette discussion a pris une tournure  "anglais seulement".  
Selon moi la forme proverbiale "_Don't cross... them_" n'est pas une « adaptation astucieuse » de l'expression usuelle.


> *Don't cross your bridges before you get to them.*
> You use this* proverb *to tell someone not to worry about something until it actually happens. People often say *"I/We will cross that bridge when I/we come to it"* to mean they will not worry about the particular possible problem until it actually appears.


----------



## Chimel

AymeriC said:


> I would suggest " Chaque chose en son temps".


I think it's the best suggestion so far to translate _We'll (Let's) cross that bridge when we get to it._

Or perhaps: "Chaque problème en son temps" (as the "bridge" in question is usually a difficulty, a problem...).


----------



## Nicomon

Le bémol avec  _chaque chose / problème en son temps_ est qu'il manque le côté « _pourquoi s'en faire d'avance / avant que le problème ne survienne _? » de l'expression. 

Extrait du dico de WR :


> *Chaque chose en son temps !* _expr_ (Il ne faut pas se précipiter !) All in good time _expr_


Alors à défaut d'un calque, on aura toujours des solutions approximatives.

Cela dit, je préfère (pour garder le "_We'll + verbe_") les solutions du Guide anglais/français de la traduction (René Meertens) : 
_*Nous aviserons le moment venu / nous règlerons le problème le moment venu.*_
Ou les variantes plus familières :  _*On avisera ... / on verra ça / on règlera le problème ...*_


----------



## trans-latour

Je suis naturellement d'accord avec tout ce qui a été écrit précédemment.

Je voudrais simplement signaler une actualisation de cette formule, sous une forme un peu différente, dans laquelle l'avenir est vu comme un parcours d’obstacles et où le vrai professionnel sait qu'i faut se concentrer sur une seule tâche à la fois, celle du moment présent, sans se laisser perturber mentalement par celles qui viendront plus tard.
Il s'agit d'une formule qui est née dans le monde du football mais qui est souvent reprise en dehors de ce contexte, souvent avec une nuance d'humour, pour tout à la fois se moquer de son apparente évidence mais reconnaître sa pertinence:

"Il faut prendre les matchs les uns après les autres".


----------



## broglet

"Il ne faut pas aller plus vite que la musique"


----------



## Nicomon

> Aller plus vite que la musique​*Signification *: Vouloir accélérer, agir vite et avec impatience.


Aller plus vite que la musique

See also : Aller plus vite que la musique : signification et origine de lexpression

That, to me, is closer to "_jump the gun" / "get ahead of oneself_".

But then, may be "_cross the bridge_" - that I associate to "_worrying in advance_" - has meanings I'm not aware of.


----------



## rrose17

Let's cross that bridge etc. in my opinion, can indeed mean "Let's not get ahead of ourselves." The only thing that might not fit is that with the bridge metaphor you're referring to a particular issue, not in general.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Une expression courante en français : "on verra quand on y sera".
Here, "on verra" means "on avisera": we'll think it over.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Actually, I like Cath.S.'s "à chaque jour suffit sa peine" from Feb. 13 2007. 

I've also heard "Il ne faut pas brûler le étapes", but that may be more like "Don't/Let's not rush things." or "Let's not get ahead of ourselves."


----------

